# Favourite Bach Organ Works



## Philip

What's your favourite recording of the complete Bach organ works?

I've listened to renditions by Hurford, Koopman, Fagius, Walcha, but I'm looking for something new...


----------



## Krummhorn

Out of your list of performers, I prefer those done by Peter Hurford and Helmut Walcha. Ton Koopman's interpretations, at least for me, are either too detached or he likes to run the pieces at break neck speed. 

Marie-Claire Alain has also recorded the complete works of JS Bach. Felix Hell (Germany) has performed and recorded many of the Bach organ works, but has not yet recorded all of them.


----------



## Philip

Krummhorn said:


> Out of your list of performers, I prefer those done by Peter Hurford and Helmut Walcha. Ton Koopman's interpretations, at least for me, are either too detached or he likes to run the pieces at break neck speed.


I share this view.


----------



## annie

My favorites are two sets, helmut walcha and lionel rogg


----------



## itywltmt

Krummhorn said:


> Marie-Claire Alain has also recorded the complete works of JS Bach. Felix Hell (Germany) has performed and recorded many of the Bach organ works, but has not yet recorded all of them.


Mme Alain gets my vote. Most of her recordings were on the Erato label. I also have the "standard favoiurite compilation" by Karl Riuchter, re-issued by DG on the Eloquence label. Not too shabby.

A few years ago, I stumbled onto a site which provided the Bach organ works on line from an organ venue in Marbella Spain
http://www.johann-sebastian-bach.org/

Back then, the complete files were available. I think the times have changed...


----------



## Philip

Amazing footage and insight!


----------



## Krummhorn

Amazing indeed ... and thanks for sharing these. I am enjoying listening and viewing the series.


----------



## Weston

Chuckling at myself. Every time I see this thread title I think "Ooh, I have some favorite Bach organ works, like the organ trios, the C minor Passacaglia and so forth. Then I see it's about _complete_ organ works. Wuh-oh! Traps me every time.

So now I'll see the little arrow showing I posted here and maybe I'll remember next time.


----------



## tdc

Great youtube link! I saved it to my favorites. I am not sure what my favorite complete set is... I have the Fagius complete Organ Works which I like, but I prefer the C minor Passacaglia as played by Koopman. I think the main reason for my preference is the difference in tone of the actual organ in the recording though, as opposed to the playing/performance. I'll have to check out some recordings by Walcha and Hurford.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Philip said:


> What's your favourite recording of the complete Bach organ works?
> 
> I've listened to renditions by Hurford, Koopman, Fagius, Walcha, but I'm looking for something new...


Here's mine. *Simon Preston*, who is well known amongst HIP aficionados, played on several historical organs through Europe for this complete set. Originally released separately as he recorded the project, I bought this set a few years ago in a mini-box-set at a discount.


----------



## GoneBaroque

Thank you for sharing the Alain videos, I wil glory in all six when I have more time. I would concur with her version as well as that of Hurford or Preston and would add that of Kevin Bowyer


----------



## tdc

My apologies for straying a bit off topic, but can any of the organ players perhaps explain to me why at around the 7 minute mark of the 4th video in the series posted in this thread - it shows her playing the bottom row of keys, yet keys are automatically depressed at the same time on other rows of the organ without her physically touching those keys?


----------



## Philip

tdc said:


> My apologies for straying a bit off topic, but can any of the organ players perhaps explain to me why at around the 7 minute mark of the 4th video in the series posted in this thread - it shows her playing the bottom row of keys, yet keys are automatically depressed at the same time on other rows of the organ without her physically touching those keys?


They are mechanical aids called couplers - they allow more than one manual's stops to be played at the same time. She explains at the end of part 2 how she uses the stops and combines the manuals to create different mixtures of sound.


----------



## tdc

Philip said:


> They are mechanical aids called couplers - they allow more than one manual's stops to be played at the same time. She explains at the end of part 2 how she uses the stops and combines the manuals to create different mixtures of sound.


Yes, I thought it related to that but I didn't realize that it caused more than one actual key to be depressed simultaneously. Good info, thanks.


----------

